# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  [debat] Entreprise conomisez l'nergie pas l'cologie : optez tltravail !

## hegros

bonjour,

le titre parat un peu farfelu ou tout autre chose. Cependant l'nergie et le travail sont aujourd'hui 2 sujets en plein actualit, l'un plutot en essor l'autre en declin ou l'inverse enfin vous comprendrez par la suite. Je voudrais un peu discuter de ces aspects l'un li  l'autre avec vous en fait une vue tridimensionnelle puisque l'aspect cologique est important dans tout type de projet  ::): 

Il parat vident que faire du tltravail n'est pas possible pour tout le monde, restons en donc aux mtiers qui tournent autour du dveloppement logiciel puisqu'on est sur le forum qui va avec   ::): 

D'une pierre nous faisons 2 coups voir mme plus !


-conomie de l'nergie puisque nous n'utilisons plus de transport
-conomie d'argent puisque conso y'a plus
-augmentie de notre pouvoir d'achat puisque conso y'a plus
-rduction des effets de serre soit participation active  l'cologie


Voici quelques lments pour dbattre tranquillement, j'ai mis l'option sondage mais cela n'a pas fonctionn c'est dommage je voulais prendre la temprature gnrale sur la possbilit qu'aujourd'hui vous aviez de le faire et si vous etiez tent...

----------


## Loceka

Je plussoie compltement.
Comme a je sors plus de chez moi qu'une fois par semaine pour faire mes courses et vider mes poubelles et mes relations sociales se limitent aux caissires et aux gens que je rencontre dans la rue une fois par semaine.

J'adore cette ide !  ::king::

----------


## Vespasien

> Comme a je sors plus de chez moi qu'une fois par semaine pour faire mes courses et vider mes poubelles et mes relations sociales se limitent aux caissires et aux gens que je rencontre dans la rue une fois par semaine.


Mais tu auras pris enfin le temps de dsherber les carottes, fabriquer ton propre compost, prparer de bons petits plats sains et sans excs de sel ni de graisses, le mnage serait fait en rentrant du boulot. Lev  9h, calins jusque 10h, un peu de sport jusque 11h, une douche et impeccable, c'est l'heure de l'apero. Prparer le repas, le savourer, il est 15h. Pil poil l'heure de la sieste. 15h45 un petit caf en rpondant aux mail du boulot. 16h jardinage et mnage. 18h fin de la journe.
Quoique j'avais un collgue dans ce cas et il devait aussi emmener et rcuprer ses gosses  l'cole. Le malheureux! On ne pouvais jamais le joindre, il faisait des structures de donnes totalement farfelues et nous passions notre temps a subir ces anneries. Il retapait aussi des maisons, bref, un dveloppeur au foyer c'est le rve du dveloppeur mais pas trs productif comme modle conomique.  ::ange::

----------


## el_slapper

Mon pre est indp, il bosse donc  la maison.....12 heures par jour 7 jours sur 7(sauf quand sa nice se marie).

Sinon, il est parfois bon de discuter boulot avec des collgues - on apprend des tas de trucs, comme a. Ma collgue enceinte est en tltravail le mardi et le jeudi - un bon compromis, selon moi.

----------


## Skyounet

> Je plussoie compltement.
> Comme a je sors plus de chez moi qu'une fois par semaine pour faire mes courses et vider mes poubelles et mes relations sociales se limitent aux caissires et aux gens que je rencontre dans la rue une fois par semaine.
> 
> J'adore cette ide !


Si ta vie sociale se limite aux collgues de boulot, je te pleins...

----------


## hegros

Les entreprises ont tout interet  trouver des arrangements pour les cas possibles encore aujourd'hui et il en existe pleins. Soit elles evoluent dans leur organisation de travail ou alors elles restent des antiquits et des freins dans le dveloppement.


Pour les spcialistes du chiffrage je n'ai pas de chiffre  vous donner sur les conomies possibles en nergie, argent et cologie. Le trio mrite de s'y attarder en tout cas.

Skyounet je te plussoie, les personnes au boulot reprsente un faible pourcentage de connaissance par rapport  l'ensemble des gens qui m'entoure, mme si ce n'est pas le cas pour tous mais chacun ses problmes  ::D: 


En tout cas l'ide est plaisante reste  le faire  grande echelle pour que cela apporte un plus mesurable  ::mouarf::

----------


## magicbisous-nours

Cela dpend des gens....
il y a des gens qui vont arriver  se faire violence au dbut pour bosser et rien d'autre et vont prendre le rythme....
d'autres (comme moi) vont suivre le rythme donn par Vespasien.....
C'est vrai cela peut tre un bon truc mais faut s'y forcer au dbut (qui a envie de bosser chez lui??? qui va rester sur un problme prise de tte dans un code long de plusieurs milliers de ligne alors qu'il pourrait aller troller sur la taverne car pas de boss pour le voir faire???)

----------


## Lyche

L'avantage de travailler chez soi c'est quand mme d'tre sur de ne pas tomber nez  nez avec un collgue de boulot qu'on peut pas supporter.

Mais il est vrai que pour certains, travailler chez soi peut-tre plus dur.. tre chez soi c'est rester proche de toutes les tentations qui en font partie ! (la copine, un petit verre, un bon jeu sur peycey ! ou autres consoles) a demande de gros efforts de volont.
Et puis mince ! c'est celui qui taf chez lui qui paye l'electricit, l'eau des 12cafs par jours et des comodits... a revient cher  l'employ  la longue !

----------


## souviron34

je plussoie  ::king:: 

Ce qui n'empche nullement d'avoir une  2 runions par semaine (voire 1  2 jours, voire une 1/2 journe) au bureau...

Mais les traditions ont la vie dure...  ::aie::

----------


## mr_samurai

> Mais il est vrai que pour certains, travailler chez soit peut-tre plus dur.. tre chez soi c'est rester proche de toutes les tentations qui en font partie ! (la copine, un petit verre, un bon jeu sur peycey ! ou autres consoles) a demande de gros efforts de volont.


+1  ::aie::  .

J'ai eu l'occasion de travaill depuis chez moi 2 semaines, et c'tais catastrophique. Non seulement je foutais rien, mais en plus je stressais de ne rien foutre. Alors qu'on temps normal, je stresse pas quand je fait rien au bureau. 

++

----------


## gmotw

> Alors qu'on temps normal, je stresse pas quand je fait rien au bureau.


Pris sur le fait!  ::D: 

Plus srieusement, le tltravail a pas mal d'avantages (moi j'voudrais bien, mais j'peux point). Et pour ceux qui ont peur de rien glander, il suffit d'avoir un peu d'organisation. Un planning pour dtailler ce qui doit tre fait dans la journe par exemple (c'est ce que je fait pour moi au boulot).

----------


## Vespasien

> 'ai eu l'occasion de travaill depuis chez moi 2 semaines, et c'tais catastrophique. Non seulement je foutais rien, mais en plus je stressais de ne rien foutre. Alors qu'on temps normal, je stresse pas quand je fait rien au bureau.


 ::lol:: 

Il y a aussi un autre aspect: le domicile n'est plus ce temple ou le travail n'a pas sa place. Dj faire comprendre que le tlphone mobile soit teind en dehors des heures de boulot relve d'un travail de longue haleine alors annoncer qu' 19h on a teind le PC. ::(:

----------


## souviron34

> Il y a aussi un autre aspect: le domicile n'est plus ce temple ou le travail n'a pas sa place. Dj faire comprendre que le tlphone mobile soit teind en dehors des heures de boulot relve d'un travail de longue haleine alors annoncer qu' 19h on a teind le PC.


voui, mzoci tu peux si tu le veux (moi c'est mon rythme) commencer  11h du mat, voir midi ou 2h...
 ::P:

----------


## Skyounet

13h -> 22-23h => nickwel.

----------


## hegros

> Mais les traditions ont la vie dure...


 ::aie::  tu en sais peut-tre un peu plus que moi sur le sujet il doit bien y avoir des organisations dans les entreprises qui se chargent de proposer des organisations de travail qui prennent en compte des facteurs cls comme l'nergie ou encore l'cologie ce n'est pas un maigre dfi a relev et les gains escompts n'en demeurent pas moindre...

A la rigueur celui qui ne fait rien au boulot mais alors laiss le chez lui  ne rien foutre au moins il gazfie pas l'atmostphre  prendre son vhicule, les centrales nuclaire baisse le rgime pour les transports qui circulent plus librement soit rduction des couts de transports  ajouter  la liste possible des gains  ::mrgreen:: 


Socialement et psychologiquement c'est meilleur que les RTT je trouve  ::king::

----------


## loka

> 13h -> 22-23h => nickwel.


+1  ::D:

----------


## Rakken

Perso, je suis franchement pour le tltravail. Alors oui, il y a une nette tendance a ne rien glander quand on est chez soi (mais pas que, vous tous qui me lisez, vous tes sur la taverne aussi d'abord, et je suis sur que plus de la moiti d'entre vous sont au boulot !) et c'est pas facile  combattre. Mais rien qui ne soit impossible  contrebalancer par un minimum de controles. 
Une ou deux runions par semaine (voir une journe complte) pour montrer ce qui a t fait, faire le point sur l'avancement et dfinir ce qui devra tre fait la semaine suivante. Un ventuel contact sur msn/icq/irc/skype/assimil pour poser des questions le cas chant, le tel et voila quoi. 
Bon, c'est vrai, ca exige des chefs de projets comptents,  la fois capable de comprendre que parfois on a de vraies difficults mais capable de voir aussi quand les difficults sont dues a un Wow ou aux dernires sorties sur PS3. Ca exige aussi un planning suffisament bien pens et prcis et finalement, ca exige une confiance mutuelle.

Ou, dit comme ca, c'est pas demain la veille que ca va se faire...  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Il n'y a qu' voir souviron parle de tradition qui perdurent..

je ne voudrais pas remettre cela sur le tapis mais en France certaines traditions ne devraient plus tre avec l'volution, je pense notamment  chanter une hymne national (qui direz tuez les tous) dans un match de foot alors que le sport c'est tout le contraire soit un message de paix. 

Bref, tant qu'on restera frustr par nos vielles traditions et qu'on aura peur du changement alors il n'y a pas de raison qu'il y en ait. Cependant je suis persuad que dans le fond le tltravail peut apporter normment sur diffrents fronts aussi important les uns que les autres (social, conomique, cologique, psychologique...)


Quel perte de temps souvent de faire 100 bornes dans la journe non parce que l'entreprise a besoin de toi sur place mais parce que traditionnellement cela ne se fait pas autrement, que d'nergie et de pouvoir d'achat consomm alors que cela pourrait se compter comme conomie..

----------


## souviron34

> ..je ne voudrais pas remettre cela sur le tapis mais en France certaines traditions ne devraient plus tre avec l'volution, je pense notamment  chanter une hymne national (qui direz tuez les tous) dans un match de foot alors que le sport c'est tout le contraire soit un message de paix. 
> ...


Euh.... a n'a pas grand chose  voir, sauf le mot "tradition"...

Je crois que le frein le plus important est 




> et finalement, ca exige une confiance mutuelle.



Je me souviens, il y a bien longtemps ( ::roll::  ::aie:: ), je faisais un boulot o je travaillais de 17  22 h/jours (_pendant un temps, rassurez-vous_  :;): ). A un moment donn la responsable du marketing vient m'engeuler en me disant "_ben pour te voir faut un rdv_"... Je lui ai rpondu "_ben pour te voir aussi..., mais si tu veux une runion  2h du mat, je suis l_  ::P: "
Aprs, le Directeur me convoque en me demandant de faire des horaires "normaux". Je lui ai rpondu que, si il voulait sa dmo pour la date donne (2 mois plus tard), c'tait non ngotiable de trravailler 12  17h. Et que, tant  Paris, je prfrais, quand j'tais rentr chez moi  5h 1/2, ne pas me taper les embouteillages...  Je lui ai suggr de mettre une pointeuse.. Il a refus  ::aie:: 


Ce n'est pas juste pour le travail  la maison ou non, c'est aussi dans le travail qu'il y a la confiance ou non...

Comme dit *Rakken*, savoir que pondre un algo inconnu peut prendre quelques mois et l'accepter, c'est une marque de confiance. Exiger un dlai quand tout est inconnu cela n'en est pas une.. etc etc..

Donc en particulier pour le tl-travail, il faut dj passer au-dessus de tout le reste..

Moi j'ai eu la chance de pouvoir en profiter assez souvent, car les patrons des quipes o j'tais taient pour la plupart du temps issus "du terrain", mais beaucoup n'ont aussi pas les c..illes de dire  leur hirarchie "_a va prendre plus que a_", ou bien "_on ne sait pas trop quand a sera prt_", ou autres "_non_"..

Ceux qui savent dire _non_ en gnral font confiance  leurs collaborateurs. Les autres pensent  leur carrire, et par consquent pensent que tout le monde est comme eux.. et donc n'ont pas confiance...  ::aie::

----------


## hegros

Beh le mot tradition et ce qu'on veut bien mettre comme dfinition derrire. 

Les entreprises pour la plupart ne connaissent pas d'autres organisations de travail que celles utilises aujourd'hui et hrite de celles du moyen age donc de vieilles traditions ancestrales.


Maintenant quand  mettre 1 million de personnes au tltravail du jour au lendemain ce n'est pas gagn mais quel manque  gagner norme je trouve !

----------


## Rakken

> ...quel manque  gagner norme...


Perso, j'ai effectivement toujours considr que financirement, le risque d'avoir un glandu (qu'il est toujours possible de dtecter et virer hein, c'est fait pour ca les priodes d'essai) tait largement compens par le fait de n'avoir pas besoin de dpenser de l'argent pour des locaux plus grand (et driv, chauffage, electricit, ...) et ni besoin de renouveller rgulirement le parc informatique (quoi qu'une prime "matriel" donne a l'employ et couvrant a minima les frais de connection au net me semblerai tout  fait justifie).

----------


## hegros

le manque  gagner comme je l'ai dis au dbut il est sur plusieurs plans, je ne vais pas me rpter.

L'important pour l'entreprise c'est que les personnes soient prsentes aux heures convenues, d'ailleurs il n'y a qu' voir les systmes de pointage volu qui se dmocratisent de plus en plus, alors elles croient rduire leurs couts de la sorte en fait foutaise cela ne concerne que des conomies en ce qui les regarde eux c'est tout.


Ce qui pour moi est le plus intressant dans le tltravail concerne la gestion de l'nergie et les transports (c'est quand mme li) parce qu'elle englobe tout le monde et que tout le monde devrait pouvoir y gagner.


En mme temps je suis jeune, 27 ans, dans 10 ans je monterais peut-tre  l'lyse  ::mouarf::

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour moi, le tltravail rime avec : 
 - Perte de cette capacit a dire : je suis chez moi, le boulot c'est loin, donc je me repose sur mes deux oreilles
 - Perte du contact avec les collgues, donc perte d'une grande partie de ses relations humaines.
 - Que raconter le soir a sa chrie, si ce n'est les potins du boulot :p
 - Ou faire beaucoup moins d'heure, ou au contraire ne pas savoir s'arrter.
 - Obligation dans nombre d'quipe d'avoir des horaires coordonnes, donc de bosser  heure fixe, mais de chez soit...


Il est malgr tout possible que l'on trouve des points positifs, l'cologie, etc...

Mais pour moi, ca ne contrebalancera pas du tout l'immense avantage d'avoir une vie sociale, de ctoyer les gens(je m'nerve beaucoup plus par msn que en vrai, souvent sur des btises en plus)

A ceux qui m disent : 
je te plains, t a pas de vie sociale, je rpondrais que quand on dmnage dans une nouvelle ville pour avoir du taf, par dfinition on ne connait personne, et que donc forcement, on ne ctoie que les collgues dans un premier temps. De plus, me dire qu'on peut avoir une vie sociale en faisant du 13h->22h dans la journe, je trouve que c'est plus risible qu'autre chose.

----------


## souviron34

primo, bien que j'ai dit plus haut que mon rythme dmarrait en fin de matine, je n'ai jamais dit que je finissais  22h.. (_en gnral, j'arrte vers 19h, et ventuellement je redmarre aprs une soire entre copains (ou avec ma copine_)
secondo, je n'ai jamsi dit que c'tait le cas gnral, je rpondais  une remarque
tertio, qui a dit que c'tait exclusif ???? bien sr, qu'il faut des contacts. C'est juste que ce n'est pas obligatoirement 7h/jour 5j/semaine ...
quarto, on s'en fout pas mal , que tu fasses plus, ou moins, d'heures... Justement dans un cadre de tltravail (_tel que je l'ai pratiqu_)  on te fais confiance pour que le boulot soit fait dans le dlai imparti..
quinto, c'est une mauvaise quipe si tu avais besoin d'tre sur msn (????) toute la journe.. A la limite une fois par jour..
...

----------


## mr_samurai

_pmithrandir_ as en grande partie raison je trouve. Pour moi aussi, maison rime avec dtente et repos. 

Je changerai pour rien mes 5 min de caf le matin en plein station RER pour me rincer un peu les yeux avant d'attaquer le taf  ::lol::  .

----------


## souviron34

aux intervenants qui trouvent que le tltravail empchent la sociabilit :

est-ce que tous les artisans sont anti-sociaux ???????????

----------


## Vespasien

Les artisans voient leurs clients. Le tltravailleur dpeind ici serait plutot style *Sandra Bullock* dans _traque sur internet_.

----------


## souviron34

> Les artisans voient leurs clients. Le tltravailleur dpeind ici serait plutot style *Sandra Bullock* dans _traque sur internet_.


 ::aie:: 

Le tltravail consiste simplement  faire (_une partie_) du travail *pas sur le lieu de l'entreprise*.

Je ne comprend pas en quoi cela implique a) tre  la maison ou b) ne pas voir ses clients/collgues...

Je pense que nos jeunes ici prsents galent tltravail  rester  la maison sans contrle.. 

Et encore une fois, je re-dis que pour moi, c'est au contraire un soulagement que a) avoir le contrle de ma manire d'organiser ma journe (_une course  faire ? une dmarche administrative ? pas de problmes.. Mme si je rattrape un soir o il n'y a rien d'autre d'intressant  faire_), b) ne pas avoir la gu-guerre des services ni la runionite aigue, c) ne pas avoir mon chef en permanence sur le dos, et d) me sentir reponsable de mon travail.

Maintenant rien ne m'empche de prendre un bureau en dehors de ma maison, d'aller passer la journe travailler au caf du coin ou au bord de la rivre avec mon laptop, etc etc..

Et si il n'y a pas de vie sociale, c'est peut-tre  cause des jeux vido ou des dials MSN ...  ::P: 


Alors tout le monde est content ( Paris) de se taper 3h 1/2 de transport par jour ? 
Tout le monde est content d'avoir  se dpcher d'enfourner ses enfants  l'cole et d'avoir  courir toute la journe ?
Vive le stress !!!  ::D:

----------


## Rakken

Je trouve ca assez trange cette facon que vous avez tous (la plupart) d'associer le boulot avec "vie sociale". Je veux dire... mes collgues de boulot sont... des collgues de boulot. Je ne les compte gnralement pas parmis mes "amis". Alors il peut y avoir une bonne ambiance, avoir de temps  autres de bonnes rigolades, mais c'est avant tout des gens avec qui il faut bosser. 
Alors oui (et c'est encore plus vrai en ssii), on croise plein de gens qu'on apprend  connaitre,  apprcier (ou  supporter, c'est selon), mais... ca n'est pas l'apanage unique du boulot, si ?
A entendre la majorit d'entres vous, si vous gagniez au loto, vous continueriez a bosser juste pour ne pas vous retrouver tout seul. Alors ptete que j'ai pas eu de bol et que j'ai pas le boulot qu'il me faut, c'est tout  fait possible mais n'empeche que si je pouvais ne plus bosser, je le ferai dans l'heure, et avec un grand sourire en plus ;-)

----------


## zodd

> Je trouve ca assez trange cette facon que vous avez tous (la plupart) d'associer le boulot avec "vie sociale". Je veux dire... mes collgues de boulot sont... des collgues de boulot. Je ne les compte gnralement pas parmis mes "amis". Alors il peut y avoir une bonne ambiance, avoir de temps  autres de bonnes rigolades, mais c'est avant tout des gens avec qui il faut bosser. 
> Alors oui (et c'est encore plus vrai en ssii), on croise plein de gens qu'on apprend  connaitre,  apprcier (ou  supporter, c'est selon), mais... ca n'est pas l'apanage unique du boulot, si ?
> A entendre la majorit d'entres vous, si vous gagniez au loto, vous continueriez a bosser juste pour ne pas vous retrouver tout seul. Alors ptete que j'ai pas eu de bol et que j'ai pas le boulot qu'il me faut, c'est tout  fait possible mais n'empeche que si je pouvais ne plus bosser, je le ferai dans l'heure, et avec un grand sourire en plus ;-)


+1 pour toi et souviron.

----------


## Vespasien

Le tltravailleur que j'ai connu, on ne le voyait qu'une fois par mois. Et encore, les mois de 31 jours...
Il est vident qu'avec un contrle/suivi, des runions avec les collgues plusieurs fois par mois, la chose peut-tre possible. Mais je suis rserv sur la possibilit de l'offrir  tous.

Le travail c'est environ 8h de la journe. Je distingue bien collgues et amis, pas de soucis. Mais le boulot m'oblige a cotoyer des homo sapiens donc faire des concessions, etc. Je n'associe pas le boulot  la vie sociale, ma vie sociale est la somme des endroits ou je cotois des grands singes qui parlent. 8h de moins par jour serait une emputation de ma vie sociale.

----------


## hegros

> Le tltravailleur que j'ai connu, on ne le voyait qu'une fois par mois. Et encore, les mois de 31 jours...
> Il est vident qu'avec un contrle/suivi, des runions avec les collgues plusieurs fois par mois, la chose peut-tre possible. Mais je suis rserv sur la possibilit de l'offrir  tous.


C'est ce que je dis dans mon premier post cela ne concerne videmment pas tout le monde. Cela dpend du/des rles que tu joues dans ton entreprise. Il est clair aussi que nous sommes responsable, le suivi est donc indispensable au bon fonctionnement.




> Le travail c'est environ 8h de la journe. Je distingue bien collgues et amis, pas de soucis. Mais le boulot m'oblige a cotoyer des homo sapiens donc faire des concessions, etc. Je n'associe pas le boulot  la vie sociale, ma vie sociale est la somme des endroits ou je cotois des grands singes qui parlent. 8h de moins par jour serait une emputation de ma vie sociale.



Tu n'associes pas boulot et vie social poutant tu devrais dans la mesure ou tu passes 1/3 de ta vie au boulot avec des gens.

Passez en tltravail change l'approche social mais ne la diminue pas pour autant comme le dis souviron rien ne t'empeche d'avoir une vie sociale en tltravail bien au contraire plus fort que les RTT cela apporte vraiment une dynamique dans un mnage.

----------


## mr_samurai

Vous tes all trop loin dans la rflexion  ::D:  . 

Je suis contre pour des raisons d'efficacit li  ma personnalit. Je me connais bien, si je suis pas dans des conditions de travail ( sur mon bureau au sige de la boite ) je ne vais strictement rien faire. Peu tre qu'au bout d'un temps de tltravail je mettrais en place un rythme correcte, mais j'en doute fort.

Comme cela a dj tait dit, le tltravail convient  certains mais pas  tous.

----------


## hegros

> Je me connais bien, si je suis pas dans des conditions de travail ( sur mon bureau au sige de la boite ) je ne vais strictement rien faire.


Mais il ne faut pas penser qu' toi  ::P:   il s'agit l de chose qui touche toute une population, j'ai parl de dveloppement informatique mais d'autres mtiers encore sont concerns.




> Peu tre qu'au bout d'un temps de tltravail je mettrais en place un rythme correcte, mais j'en doute fort.


Je suis persuad qu'avec un temps d'adaptation tu t'y feras trs bien et je pense mme que le travail en sera plus productif et de meilleur qualit  ::mrgreen::

----------


## witch

Moi jopte absolument pour le tltravail, vu que je passe toute ma journe  faire des choses que je pourrais faire chez moi.

Je pourrais avoir un accs VPN pour rpondre aux demandes dbiles quon me fait de temps en temps, et jaurais mme du temps pour faire des tudes en mme temps, une connexion mobile que je porte avec moi  lcole a me suffirait, passer mes cours, mme sil y aura des interruptions de temps en temps cest vraiment mieux, et a sera plus conomique pour moi, puisque les frais transport et panier sont sous ma charge  ::(: 
Je dirais donc, que choisir un tltravail ou un travail normal( des horaires  respecter et tout a) cest relative au genre de travail, pour moi par exemple cest beaucoup mieux que de faire 1h daller et 1h de retour chez moi, jconomiserai largent et mme le temps.

Au fait, je pense  changer de boulot, jai trop de temps libre qui ne me sert  rien, vu que cest une socit avec des restrictions (faut pas installer quoique ce soit, pas prendre des longues pauses, pas manger mme un chocolat dans son bureau)
Quand jtais dans lancienne boite, javais pas de temps libre, javais un projet  terminer et je respectais les horaires 9h=>13h (pause dj. 13h=>14h) 14h=>18h 

Je retourne chez moi jai encore envie de faire du travailler, je fais 21h jusqu peut tre midi peut tre mme jusqu 1h ou 2h du matin.ben une geekette quoi lol  ::): 
Bon ctait quand mme bien, je suis une personne qui aime suivre lordre et pas le dsordre, malgr a pour ma situation de travail actuelle, je prfre le tltravail.

Bref, le travail chez soi, cest pour les gens les plus mature, ils savent quils ont un travail  finir  un dlai prcis, aucun souci, le point qui reste, cot famille et tout, ce nest pas ncessaire de se runir chaque jour avec la famille et les amis, une fois, deux, ou mme trois fois (selon le choix de la personne) par semaine suffirait. (euh je suis trop accro du boulot...peut tre oui  ::): )
Bref, tout est une question de maturit, organisation et volont, sinon pour ceux qui contre argumente cette ide, jaimerai bien quon propose des arguments plus convaincants, que la fait de dire, quon sera pas supervis, quon travaillera moins ou plus, quon ne parlera que boulot  sa familleetc tout a contredit quelquun de capable de mettre des rgles  suivre.  :8-): 

++

----------


## witch

Au fait cette discsussion m'a rappel un des mails que j'ai reu, assez marrant, je l'envoie  mon tour  vous  ::): 



> Les Accros du Boulot ...
> 01 - Un accro du boulot n'a pas de chambre..... Il a un bureau !
> 
> 02 - Un Accro du boulot n'a pas d'amis........ Il a des contacts !
> 
> 03 - Un accro du boulot n'a pas de vie personnelle............ Il a une carrire !
> 
> 04 - Un accro du boulot n'a pas de rves......... Il a des projets !
> 
> ...


 ::D:

----------


## illight

c'est bien vrai  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour ma part, comme l'a dit quelqu'un plus haut, si je ganais au loto, je sauterai sur l'occasion pour arreter de bosser  ::mrgreen:: 

Ensuite, je suis aussi pour le tltravail, mme si je suis pas dveloppeur  ::): 

Dans le boulot o j'tais avant (pas maintenant vu que je fais de la hotline), je voyais pas trop des jours ce que je faisait au boulot, sachant que tout ce que je faisait, je pouvais le faire  la maison  ::): 
Meme si on me reprochait de passer un peu trop de temps sur le net, je faisais mon boulot, et par rapport  a, personne ne le reprochait. Donc autant rester  la maison pour faire ce boulot-l  ::mrgreen:: 

Si on est organis et contentieux, je vois pas pourquoi, quand one st  la maison , on fout rien  ::mrgreen:: 
Certes, je pense qu'il y a des tentations, surtout les jours o t'a vraiment envie de rien foutre  ::mrgreen:: 

Mais qui de vous tous, tous les matins, se dit "chouette je vais travailler youhou !" ? hein qui qui ?  ::mrgreen::  vous avez tous envie de vous lever le matin pour aller travailler ? 
Ce que je veux dire, c'est que le matin, gnralement quand on va au boulot, dja on boit un caf  ::mrgreen::  pourquoi ne pas le faire  la maison ? a sera fait  ::mrgreen:: 

J'avais vu un sketch la dessus (je sais plus si c'est Danyboon ou Florence Foresti ou quelqu'un d'autre..), o il montrait la vie trpidante d'un travailleur  ::mrgreen::  a illustre parfaitement ce que je pense  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pmithrandir

Juste un truc que je trouve pas rentable pour l'entreprise.

Si un salari perd 3h dans les bouchons, a ne lui coute rien.

En revanche, faire des runions de bilan, encadrer des gens distants, faire des planning, ca demande des ressources(un chef gnralement) qui va passer du temps dessus. (plus les participants  la runion bien sur)

Hors, le temps c'est de l'argent.

Au prix de la pierre et du chauffage, je ne suis pas sur que beaucoup de patrons apprcient le temps perdu...

Aprs, je pense que beaucoup de gens prenne du plaisir a tre au travail, ne serais ce que parce que c'est les gens que l'on voit le plus. Je pense que sur une anne, je passe plus de mon temps de rveil avec mes collgues de bureau qu'avec ma copine(et pourtant on habite ensemble....) autant apprcier un minimum ces moments.

Quand  ceux qui prtendent que s'ils en avaient la possibilit, ils ne travailleraient pas, je suis sur du contraire, aprs 2 ou 3 tours du monde, on se lasse d'tre dsuvr.

----------


## hegros

> Juste un truc que je trouve pas rentable pour l'entreprise.
> 
> Si un salari perd 3h dans les bouchons, a ne lui coute rien.


Tu me fais rire. Cela lui cote 3 heures  ne rien faire du temps perdu pour tout le monde, salari, entreprise, transporteur, ambulance et dpanneuse des routes, cela c'est le systme tel qu'on le connat aujourd'hui.


Dire que cela ne lui cote rien c'est un peu fort de caf puis une fois encore il faut penser gnral le salari sur la route il n'est pas tout seul il y a du monde notamment les transporteurs etc...s'il reste chez lui alors il permet de faire gagner de la fluidit au traffic du coup on livre plus vite on gagne plus on dpense mois..la spirale qui tue  ::aie::

----------


## gmotw

On a l'air de dire que le tltravail, c'est super, c'est gnial. Mais il doit bien y avoir un norme point noir puisque a n'est pas encore gnralis.

_Oui mais lequel?_

----------


## hegros

> On a l'air de dire que le tltravail, c'est super, c'est gnial. Mais il doit bien y avoir un norme point noir puisque a n'est pas encore gnralis.
> 
> _Oui mais lequel?_


Ah tu penses que parce que quelque chose ne s'est pas gnralis alors c'est qu'il y a un point noir ?  Mouais j'en doute pas une seconde, etablissons les points positifs et les points ngatifs ensuite pesons  ::mrgreen:: 


En fait le point noir, dixit souviron : les traditions des entreprises. Elles sont frileuses au changement et  l'volution de l'organisation du travail (elles preferent investir dans des pointeuses). Comme elle ne pense qu' elle seule alors elle ne voit pas les autres interets (on a parl d'nergie, de transport, d'cologie...) tout cela elle s'en moque j'ai bien l'impression alors que c'est tout  son avantage...

----------


## pmithrandir

Ce que je disais, c'est que pour moi qui suis payer a l'heure 37h30/semaine, que je passe 3h dans les bouchons ou pas, c'est mon problme, mon patron me payera autant a la fin du mois.

En revanche, si je passe une demi journe par semaine a faire un bilan, il me paye 4h pour "rien", soit 16h dans le mois. (je ne compte pas le cout du chef pendant ces runions, alors que l'on arrive trs vite a un salari qui ne fait que a).

16*10*1.7 = 272 de cout pour l'entreprise.

A multiplier par le nombre de salaris concerns... soit trs vite un loyer avec chauffage...

Sans compter que l'employeur prendra  sa charge une connexion internet par salari, un entretien du parc informatique a domicile, etc... 
Bref, un tltravail gnralis, a coute cher...

10 salaris en tltravail selon ces conditions : 
272 de runions diverses
30 d'internet
10 de maintenance en contrat d'entretien (je suis surement bien au dessous)
3120 par mois de couts supplmentaires...

On a juste a retir de ca un loyer + de l'lectricit...

Bref, a coute  l'entreprise, a lui fait changer ses habitudes, a insre des gens potentiellement perdu et pas motiv que l'on dtectera plus tard, etc...

----------


## hegros

Il faut tre clair nous ne sommes pas dupes tout projet  un cout et il lui faut un dlai pour se mettre en place. Que tu parles des cots c'est trs bien et que les chiffres que tu prsentes te semblent lve est une chose.

Ce qui compte c'est que le gain escompt soit tangible. Quand un salari ne vient pas en entreprise c'est du chauffage en moins, de l'espace en moins, des problmes de communication en moins (cela coute trs cher en entreprise!)  etc etc ....


Tu parles des dpenses sans parler des gains  cela ne vas pas du tout. Sur la balance tu dois mettre ce que cela coute mais aussi ce que cela rapporte et ce n'est pas toujours chiffrable  :;):

----------


## gmotw

> Ah tu penses que parce que quelque chose ne s'est pas gnralis alors c'est qu'il y a un point noir ?  Mouais j'en doute pas une seconde, etablissons les points positifs et les points ngatifs ensuite pesons


Rien  voir avec ce que je pense. C'est juste parce que j'avais l'impression que la discussion  allait stagner de plus en plus sur "c'est cool je reste au chaud  la maison pour bosser" et que je trouve que c'est plus intressant de voir les inconvnients et ce qu'il manque (la tradition, l'argent par exemple).

C'tait juste une manire de vous faire ragir en deux lignes sans crire un pav  donner mon avis qui n'intresse que moi. ::cry::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Ce qui compte c'est que le gain escompt soit tangible. Quand un salari ne vient pas en entreprise c'est du chauffage en moins, de l'espace en moins, des problmes de communication en moins (cela coute trs cher en entreprise!)  etc etc ....


Mais j'en parle, et je trouve que ces couts sont bien infrieurs a ceux que coute un salari.

Quand  la communication, je pense au contraire qu'elle aurait tendance a exploser avec la distance.
Ce qui peut tre expliquer simplement a l'oral avec un pti schma prendra des heures sur MSN si la personne en face n'est pas sur la mme longueur d'onde.

Si je balance des couts, c'est parce que essayer de me faire croire que c'est conomique, je pense que c'est un mensonge. Si l'entreprise opte pour le tltravail, je pense que c'est plus pour faire plaisir a un salari que pour une question d'conomies.

----------


## hegros

> Mais j'en parle, et je trouve que ces couts sont bien infrieurs a ceux que coute un salari.






> Quand  la communication, je pense au contraire qu'elle aurait tendance a exploser avec la distance.


Les experts en communication le diront  :;): 




> Ce qui peut tre expliquer simplement a l'oral avec un pti schma prendra des heures sur MSN si la personne en face n'est pas sur la mme longueur d'onde.


Attends msn ce n'est pas un moyen de communication d'entreprise  ::mouarf::  





> Si je balance des couts, c'est parce que essayer de me faire croire que c'est conomique, je pense que c'est un mensonge. Si l'entreprise opte pour le tltravail, je pense que c'est plus pour faire plaisir a un salari que pour une question d'conomies.


Un mensonge ? Tu me fais rigoler. Vu qu'aucune enquete public n'existe sur le sujet c'est difficile de dire que c'est un mensonge ou autre chose  ::lol::

----------


## Vespasien

> Si je balance des couts, c'est parce que essayer de me faire croire que c'est conomique, je pense que c'est un mensonge. Si l'entreprise opte pour le tltravail, je pense que c'est plus pour faire plaisir a un salari que pour une question d'conomies.


++. A part pour les VRP et les animatrices de tlphone rose, je ne vois pas de gain financier a faire travailler les gens chez eux. Surement sur de micro-projets comme un site web, pourquoi pas. Mais les autres doivent communiquer entre eux. N'ayant jamais travaill dans un monde parfait, j'ai vu beaucoup d'analyses crites  main leve, d'autres restes en mode verbal. Une application qui est le produit de la socit doit avoir un suivi, or ce suivi se fait par discussion entre collgues. Les anciens expliquent aux nouveaux les choix faits, le pourquoi, les contraintes: transmission de savoir. Tous n'est pas document dans un logiciel et laisser un collgue seul perdre sa journe sur l'utilisation d'une classe est une pure perte de temps. De mme sur un interblocage qu'un regard neuf peut debugger en 5 mn. Un changement de dernire minute et tout le monde comprend et corrige le tir. On n'attend pas la runion suivante pour reprendre le dveloppement.
C'est sans compter sur les rivalits entre collgues ou certaines informations restent jalousement gardes. Poser alors la question en face prend plus de poids que derrire un mail. Attendre une journe en surfant que le collgue invisible ai l'amabilit de laisser ces bugs de ct 30 mn pour t'expliquer le fonctionnement de son package, j'ai connu. Au bureau, tu te mets debout face  lui et il fera ce qu'il faut pour avoir de l'air.
Bien sre, il y a le contre-exemple des logiciels libres. Mais le contexte est diffrent et ils n'ont pas de dlais.

----------


## souviron34

> Si un salari perd 3h dans les bouchons, a ne lui coute rien.


 :8O: 

 ::arf:: 

3h de sommeil, c'est rien ?3h  tre productif et non pas  se remettre de sa course dans le ReR ou  regarder sa montre pour le dernier, c'est rien ?3h  conomiser et non pas  demander une augmentation de salaire parce que, vous comprenez, l'essence augmente, la carte orange aussi, et puis il faut aussi compter les tickets restaus, jein ?

Que ce soit pour l'entreprise ou le salari, tout le monde y gagne..

D'ailleurs, aux US et Canada, chaque entreprise *encourage* ses salaris  prendre leur jour de cong maladie au fur et  mesure... quand tu veux, un matin, tu tlphones et tu dis  "aujourdhui je rentre pas".. Pourtant, c'est des gros cochons de capitalistes !! Eh bien ils ont trouv que c'tait beaucoup plus rentable d'avoir des gens reposs et satisfaits que des gens grognons... 
(_ce qui fait que ces congs sont souvent pris un vendredi ou un lundi, mais pas toujours)_...





> En fait le point noir, dixit souviron : les traditions des entreprises. Elles sont frileuses au changement et  l'volution de l'organisation du travail (elles preferent investir dans des pointeuses). ...


puisqu'on me cite, je rectifie  :;): 

pour la pointeuse, c'est le contraire : c'est moi qui rclamait la pointeuse, car je savais que je faisais nettement plus que mes 39h (eh oui,  l'poque  ::aie:: ).
Et c'tait eux qui ne voulaient pas, puisque eux, ils avaient des horaires "normaux", mais que, comme moi j'arrivais vers 11h1/2 midi, c'est que j'tais fainant..






> ++. A part pour les VRP et les animatrices de tlphone rose, je ne vois pas de gain financier a faire travailler les gens chez eux. Surement sur de micro-projets comme un site web, pourquoi pas. Mais les autres doivent communiquer entre eux.


J'ai fait 2 projets oprationnels en tltravail, dont l'un, de 8 ans , 700 000 lignes de code, et comme on dit aujourdhui "mission-critical".. Bien sr je passais environ la moiti du temps dans les locaux. Mais la moiti non  ::P: . Et des fois mmes 3 ou 4 mois  6000 kms.. En communiquant via email, ftp, et trs rarement par tl... L'autre, avec 12 personnes dans l'quipe, de 80 millions de dollars, 2 ans, tait galement fait pour 50% dans la compagnie et pour 50%  l'extrieur...  or doncques  ::aie:: 


PS: mais c'tait en Amrique du Nord...  faut croire que les entreprises amricaines sont moins soucieuses de leurs profits que les entreprises franaises..  ::aie:: 


(_voir aussi mon dernier paragraphe du premier point_)

----------


## Vespasien

Un compromis 50-50 c'est surement ce qui est le mieux (on peut pinailler sur les proportions). Comme , tu profites des joies de l'open space mais parfois, tu bosses vraiment au calme chez toi. J'avoue que l, j'adhre totalement. Gagnant-gagnant.
 ::applo::

----------


## Invit

Je lis que ceux qui n'ont jamais fait de tltravail ont une vision assez simpliste de la chose...

Je travaille rgulirement de chez moi et je reste joignable par mail ou tlphone, sans problme.
Je travaille rgulirement pour un client qui est un tage en dessous mon bureau : je ne suis pas sr qu'il voie la diffrence entre le fait que je sois  un tage ou  10 km...
videmment, c'est bien de se voir aussi en runion et on en fait.

Et pour les oprations de maintenance de nuit ou de week-end, c'est quand mme plus sympa de faire a de chez soi avec ma chrie qui me fait gentiment un caf, que d'tre tout seul dans un grand btiment lugubre et dsert...

----------


## r0d

> C'tait juste une manire de vous faire ragir en deux lignes sans crire un pav  donner mon avis qui n'intresse que moi.


Ben non, il m'intresse moi aussi  ::):  (surtout que la question que tu as pos est, je trouve, extrmement pertinente).

D'ailleurs tiens, pour la peine, j'attendrai que tu donnes le tiens pour donner le mien!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Sunchaser

Adopt a 100 %.
Rythme: 2/3 du mois en "travail a distance", 1/3 du mois  la boite(allemagne) ou je rencontre tout le monde, etc... maintenant c'est un cas particulier, on est plus dans une relation de collaborateurs, voire d'associs loin des habituels schmas/hierarchies mme si il y a bien un "leader",des rles bien dfinis, des objectifs, etc ...
De plus on est vraiment un petit groupe.
Structure "sige" minimum, pas la peine de gaspiller de la monnaie, mais rien ne manque.
J'ai trs peu de recul par rapport au monde de l'informatique au point de vue professionnel, donc je ne jugerais pas la pertinence de notre organisation avec les mmes critres que l'un de vous.Nanmoins, en comparant avec ce que j'ai vcu ailleurs, je n'imagine pas tre plus efficace forcement dans un cadre plus traditionnel.
En revanche, je doute que cela soit applicable dans tous les cas, tous types de projets. Je ne sais pas si cela peut reprsenter une conomie importante, mais bon, aprs tout les "frais de sige" ca compte pour une bote et il n'y a pas de petites conomies ...



> gmotw
> Oui mais lequel?


Le poids des "traditions" vite ce genre de mtamorphose des socits, a mon humble avis.

----------


## Vespasien

> e lis que ceux qui n'ont jamais fait de tltravail ont une vision assez simpliste de la chose...
> 
> Je travaille rgulirement de chez moi et je reste joignable par mail ou tlphone, sans problme.
> Je travaille rgulirement pour un client qui est un tage en dessous mon bureau : je ne suis pas sr qu'il voie la diffrence entre le fait que je sois  un tage ou  10 km...
> videmment, c'est bien de se voir aussi en runion et on en fait.


Vision simpliste des choses. Ben oui, dis aussi que je suis stupide et je dirais AMEN. Tu travailles pour un client sans collgues. C'est ton projet ou ton travail qui est simpliste.
Ce que je dis, c'est que si tu dois collaborer avec d'autres sur un projet, il est totalement contre productif de passer 95% de son temps en dehors de l'quipe puisqu'il sagit d'un travail d'quipe.
Tu fais une runion de temps en temps avec ton client. Ce n'est pas un projet de X annes hommes. Comme j'ai dis prcdament, pour un micro-projet c'est trs bien, autrement, c'est  partager.
La vision simpliste, je l'ai vcu: un **** qui conoit n'importe comment  l'abri derrire sa boite mail et une demi-douzaine de galriens qui cherchent des solutions pour utiliser l'existant et le faire voluer.
Quand tu aborderas des travaux d'adultes, on en reparle. :;):

----------


## Sunchaser

@Vespasien:

Ca fait 15 mois que je bosse comme ca, l'quipe est "parpille", mais comme cit prcdemment on se runis rgulirement et - chose mystrieuse, comme tu sembles l'oublier - le truc sur lequel on fait gigoter nos doigts toute la journe permets aussi de garder de trs bons contacts avec les gens, partager des infos, des donnes, faire des "runion/confrences/trucs-comme-ca" a distance, c'est merveilleux la technique ...
Etc.

----------


## gmotw

> D'ailleurs tiens, pour la peine, j'attendrai que tu donnes le tiens pour donner le mien!


Duh, alors je le donne, mme si je n'ai pas de connaissances en ce domaine donc ne me jetez pas des pierres.  ::mouarf:: 

Tout d'abord, il y a une partie qui ne peuvent pas effectuer de tltravail, que ce soit pour une raison de scurit (par exemple banque), ou plus physique (par exemple travail sur du matriel utilis par plusieurs personnes). L, il n'y a pas grand chose  faire.
Ensuite, il y a peut-tre la peur li au fait que le chef, il voit pas son ptit soldat travailler (travailler bien ou travailler mal, l'important c'est de travailler). D'ailleurs on entend plus souvent 'travail' que 'productif', mais a c'est un autre sujet. Les runions rgulires (et pas une tous les mois) sont  mon avis le meilleur moyen pour rassurer tout le monde.
Et puis, c'est quand mme intressant d'tre avec ses collgues, que ce soit pour la socialisation mais aussi pour mesurer un peu la temprature dans l'entreprise (rien de tel que la pause caf pour entendre les rumeurs sur le caractre du prochain grand chef et s'il va commencer par virer tout le monde).

Pour ceux qui pourraient travailler  la maison, avez-vous dj demand  un n+1 si a existait dj au coeur de votre entreprise? Quel a t la rponse? Si non, quelles raisons on vous a donn?

----------


## Vespasien

Dsol *Sunchaser* d'avoir pris la mouche pour le mot *Simpliste*, mais j'ai boss 18 mois dans une ambiance de m*****. Justement parce que la personne qui avait ralise la plus grosse partie de l'application tait  son domicile. Nous n'avions aucun diagramme de classe ou MCD. Le tlphone,  dpendait du nombre de nouveauts qu'il avait ajout les dernires semaines. Il tait souvent injoignable car dj en ligne. Bien sre, il ne travaillait pas non plus au mme heures que nous et faisait une sieste, passait prendre ses gosses aussi. Parfois, il refondait une fonction de la bibliothque mtier sans avertir personne, pour son besoin personnel. Sur qui retombait les brimades? Sur nous!
Dans une socit ou tout le monde fait son travail correctement, je peux imaginer que  fonctionne si on fait des runions de temps en temps. Mais faut admettre que si la hirarchie est dpasse par le pouvoir laiss  quelques individus, que ces individus se comportent de manire totalement irrespectueuses et non-professionnel,  ne peut pas fonctionner.
Ma vision de la nature humaine est peut-tre trop sombre pour imaginer que cel fonctionne vraiment. L'exemple que tu pratiques tous les jours me prouve le contraire. 
 ::merci::

----------


## r0d

@gmotw: merci  ::): 

je suis globalement d'accord avec ce que tu dis. J'ai tent  plusieurs reprises de travailler en tl-travail, de faon ponctuelle sur des projets qui le permettaient. Et l'exprience a confirm mes doutes (c'est mon exprience, et mes doutes, donc mme si je tente de gnraliser, je me trompe peut-tre).

Pour exposer mon point de vue, je vais rebondir sur une phrase de ton post:




> Ensuite, il y a peut-tre la peur li au fait que le chef, il voit pas son ptit soldat travailler (travailler bien ou travailler mal, l'important c'est de travailler).


Je crois que c'est LE point crucial qui fait que le tl-travail n'est pas rpandu. Le fonctionnement des entreprises est tr proche du modle fasciste (je m'excuse si ce mot drange, mais c'est ainsi): une hirarchie forte et stable, un contrle trs fort du haut vers le bas qui implique une concentration de tous les pouvoirs en haut de la pyramide, et une ncessaire soumission des individus en bas de la pyramide. Attention, ici je ne critique pas ce systme, juste je le dcris.

Donc, le couple contrle/soumission est indispensable au bon fonctionnement d'un tel systme. Il est vident que le tl-travail porte atteinte aux deux.

Je dis que c'est le point crucial, car aprs analyse, c'est vraiment le seul qui rsiste  la critique*. Pour tous les autres, le simple fait de constater que "lorsqu'une entreprise veut quelque chose, elle l'obtient"**, suffit  toutes les infirmer.

* mis  part les cas o c'est physiquement impossible.

** je ne peux pas ici argumenter sur cette assertion, car elle ncessite une longue discussion et une quantit encyclopdique de donnes et d'exemples. Tout ceci se trouve dans les travaux de Chomsky.




> D'ailleurs on entend plus souvent 'travail' que 'productif', mais a c'est un autre sujet.


C'est effectivement un autre sujet, mais qui a beaucoup de connections avec celui-ci. Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de se poser la question "pourquoi est-ce que les managers insistent tant pour que les salaris respectent leurs horaires?".

----------


## souviron34

> ..Je crois que c'est LE point crucial qui fait que le tl-travail n'est pas rpandu. ...un contrle trs fort du haut vers le bas qui implique une concentration de tous les pouvoirs en haut de la pyramide...


je crois que a) tu as raison mais b) c'est le modle europen, ou en tous cas franais.

En Amrque du Nord (_et je crois aussi dans la plupart des pays anglo-saxons_) d'une part la hirarchie est importante, mais son rle est de faire marcher la pyramide, pas "d'tre chef".

Je me souviens avoir t dans une quipe (_il y a plus de 20 ans_) en France, o on voulait nous faire faire des valuations rgulires, et o on nous prsentait tout mathmatis : les "n", "n+1", "n+2", etc...

Sauf que dans la mentalit anglosaxone, a) a ne drange pas le n+1 que tu ailles voir le n+2 pour un problme (_c'est son rle_) alors qu'en France c'est son grade (_sa fiert_), et b) tu peux trs bien tre le dernier de la pyramide, a n'empche pas le patron d'aller boire un verre avec toi  la sortie du bureau ou d'aller faire du ski ensemble le weekend.... et enfin c) chaque employ fait aussi l'valuation de son n+1 !!! (_impensable en France_)

Ce qui, en contrepartie, fait que les gens "en bas" dans la pyramide (_sauf si on leur demande_) ne remettent pas en question ce qu'on leur demande de faire ([I]alors que j'ai vu en France des gens prendre le parti du Directeur Technique contre le Directeur Marketing, alors que pour chacun c'tait leur boulot[/I]), mais par contre ne considrent pas leurs patrons comme des c.ns ou des s.lauds, mais simplement comme le gars qui a le niveau de dcision au dessus (_et que d'ailleurs on pourra un jour remplacer (sans lui faire un coup de sal.ud, mais naturellement_).

Par mon exprience, j'aurais tendance  penser que le monde franais de l'entreprise (_je ne saurais dire "europen" par manque d'exprience_) est effectivement assez "fasciste" (ou tout au moins "raciste" par caste ou niveau), alors que le monde anglo-saxon est plus tolrant et galitaire, bien que hirarchique. Je n'ai pas encore vu, aprs 17 ans de travail en pays anglo-saxon, d'abus de pouvoir, de mpris envers les niveaux infrieurs, ce qu'on voit tous les jours en France.

----------


## hegros

> C'est effectivement un autre sujet, mais qui a beaucoup de connections avec celui-ci. Pour s'en convaincre, il suffit de se poser la question "pourquoi est-ce que les managers insistent tant pour que les salaris respectent leurs horaires?".


Ok je vais essay de rpondre  ta question.

Les managers insistent pour le respect des horaires parce que 

1-Il y a une charge de travail ce qui implique que le non-respect des horaires induits des retards ou un manque  gagner en production

2-Parce que le manager doit de s'assurer de la cohrence de son service avec les autres et de la politique de l'entreprise en ce qui concerne les horaires


3-Parce que cela le fait bien voir auprs de la direction comme un consciensieux (dsol pour l'orthographe  ::aie::  ) dans son travail et qui pense aux quipes


4-Parce qu'il veut faire le gendarme (parce que le controle des horaires ce n'est toujours pas le boulot du manager)


5-Parce que la direction le lui a explicitement demand (reste  rpondre  ta question en remplaant manager par DG)


6-Parce que c'est le manager qui fait les fiches de paie alors il faut bien qu'il est une ide des horaires des personnes


et surement d'autres mais cela me semble dja rpondre un tant soit peu  ta question  ::roll::

----------


## Rakken

> "pourquoi est-ce que les managers insistent tant pour que les salaris respectent leurs horaires?".


Quantifier la qualit et la productivit d'un salari est difficile. Quantifier le temps qu'il passe devant son pc est franchement simple.
Aprs, statistiquement, un gars qui ne fait pas ses heures est rarement le plus productif d'une quipe. 
Le calcul pour un manager est vite fait. On vire celui qui ne fait pas ses heures et mme si ca ne garanti aucunement que les autres soient productifs, c'est suffisant pour qu'il montre a son propre chef que lui  fait son taf. 
Quantifier le nombre d'heure en tltravail est par contre nettement plus difficile, et il faut en revenir  la mthode de la quantification de la productivit, mthode plus juste, mais finalement pas si souvent applique que ca.

----------


## Invit

> Dsol *Sunchaser* d'avoir pris la mouche pour le mot *Simpliste*, mais j'ai boss 18 mois dans une ambiance de m*****. Justement parce que la personne qui avait ralise la plus grosse partie de l'application tait  son domicile.


Ok, c'est une mauvaise exprience, mais ce type aurait srement tait aussi un boulet s'il avait boss sur place.




> Le fonctionnement des entreprises est tr proche du modle fasciste (je m'excuse si ce mot drange, mais c'est ainsi): une hirarchie forte et stable, un contrle trs fort du haut vers le bas qui implique une concentration de tous les pouvoirs en haut de la pyramide, et une ncessaire soumission des individus en bas de la pyramide.


a, c'est le fonctionnement franais!
En Amrique, on essaie et si a marche on garde... a a des avantages et aussi des inconvnients comme changer compltement de direction du jour au lendemain...

Avec le tltravail, je bosse plus que si je reste  mon bureau - moins drang donc plus concentr et plus productif.
Et quand je dis moins drang, a veut dire que les gens qui m'appellent ont vraiment besoin de mon aide, pas juste pour venir parler chiffon...

----------


## r0d

> 1-Il y a une charge de travail ce qui implique que le non-respect des horaires induits des retards ou un manque  gagner en production


Le rapport entre travail effectu et horaires effectues est trs mince, peut-tre mme inexistant. Quelques exemples:
-> il a t maintes fois dmontr que moins on fais d'heures, plus on est efficace
-> un employ peut trs bien faire 8h dans la journe et les passer  glandouiller sur internet (sur developpez.com par exemple  ::aie::  )
-> parfois, on sera beaucoup plus efficace en ayant dormi quelques heures de plus, donc en arrivant en retard.
etc.




> 3-Parce que cela le fait bien voir auprs de la direction comme un consciensieux (dsol pour l'orthographe  ) dans son travail et qui pense aux quipes
> 
> 4-Parce qu'il veut faire le gendarme (parce que le controle des horaires ce n'est toujours pas le boulot du manager)
> 
> 5-Parce que la direction le lui a explicitement demand (reste  rpondre  ta question en remplaant manager par DG)


C'est pas faux, mais c'est rcursif, autrement dit, a ne fais que dplacer le problme  l'tage n+1 de la hirarchie.




> 6-Parce que c'est le manager qui fait les fiches de paie alors il faut bien qu'il est une ide des horaires des personnes


Ce n'est pas le manager qui fais les fiches de paie (c'est les RH dans les grosses boites et les secretaires dans les petites, sauf peut-tre de rares exceptions que je n'ai jamais rencontr).

Pour le reste, je suis globalement d'accord, mais a n'infirme pas l'hypothse que la principale raison de ce contrle soit de maintenir le systme de contrle/soumission.

@souviron: dans les pays anglo-saxon, est-on aussi " cheval" sur les horaires qu'en Europe? (je confirme qu'en Espagne et en Allemagne c'est pareil, voire pire qu'en France. Pour les autres pays, je ne sais pas.).

----------


## hegros

> Le rapport entre travail effectu et horaires effectues est trs mince, peut-tre mme inexistant. Quelques exemples:
> -> il a t maintes fois dmontr que moins on fais d'heures, plus on est efficace
> -> un employ peut trs bien faire 8h dans la journe et les passer  glandouiller sur internet (sur developpez.com par exemple  )
> -> parfois, on sera beaucoup plus efficace en ayant dormi quelques heures de plus, donc en arrivant en retard.
> etc.


Compltement d'accord mme si tout les managers ne l'entendent pas de cette manire.




> C'est pas faux, mais c'est rcursif, autrement dit, a ne fais que dplacer le problme  l'tage n+1 de la hirarchie.


C'est pour cela que ta question il faudrait la reposer en changeant manager par tout les autres rles qui sont concerns.






> Pour le reste, je suis globalement d'accord, mais a n'infirme pas l'hypothse que la principale raison de ce contrle soit de maintenir le systme de contrle/soumission.


Autre raison voque aussi c'est que les entreprises sont un peu frileuses et/ou peureuses en France en ce qui concerne le changement et l'innovation dans l'organisation du travail. Ce que tu voques peut-tre la principale raison dans les 2 cas on ne peut pas y mettre toutes les entreprises se serait une erreur pour celle qui font des efforts.




Pour ceux que cela intresse, la communaut de communes de MURAT(CANTAL) a ouvert un tlcentre o tltravailleurs, indpendant et salaris rompent leurs isolement (pour ceux qui parlaient que le tltravail dfavorise la communication/social). En fait les TIC doivent encourager au tltravail, quiopements, visio-confrence, outils multimdias beaucoup de chose sont sur la table dja.

----------


## souviron34

> @souviron: dans les pays anglo-saxon, est-on aussi " cheval" sur les horaires qu'en Europe? (je confirme qu'en Espagne et en Allemagne c'est pareil, voire pire qu'en France. Pour les autres pays, je ne sais pas.).


dans les usines, oui  :;): 

En ce qui concerne le domaine de l'info, non.

C'est plutt li aux gens et  leur mode de vie (_amener les enfants  l'cole, etc_).

Par contre, il n'y a pas de notion de "cadre" ou "cadre dirigeant".

J'ai travaill dans un centre de recherches quivalent  l'INRIA, le pdg et tous les autres partaient systmatiquement (_sauf exceptions, runions, etc_)  17h.
(_et sauf 2 ou 3 clampins comme moi_  ::aie:: ). Parce qu'en gnral ils mangent tt. Mais il n'y a pas comme en France le rush des secrtaires  17h, puis des ingnieurs ou cadres  19h...

Par contre, en gnral, il n'y a (dans nos mtiers) aucune contrainte (_sauf exception, bien entendu : runion, client, etc_) d'arriver  8h, 8h30 ou 9h ptante... Il est certain qu'arriver tous les jours  11h30 te fera convoquer, mais si tu justifies que tu restes jusqu' 20h et que a ne perturbe pas la bote, pas de problmes. (_pas vrai chez les constructeurs, je pense.. Matrox tait trs strict sur les horaires (enfin,  l'entretien_  :;): ) ).

----------


## souviron34

> ...Autre raison voque aussi c'est que les entreprises sont un peu frileuses et/ou peureuses en France en ce qui concerne le changement et l'innovation dans l'organisation du travail. Ce que tu voques peut-tre la principale raison dans les 2 cas on ne peut pas y mettre toutes les entreprises se serait une erreur pour celle qui font des efforts.
> ...


je me dois de rajouter qu'il n'y a pas que les entreprises, mais les salaris (et syndicats)  tre frileux, TRES souvent...

Un exemple vcu : au sein d'une multinationale franaise (_300 000 salaris_), et de son Centre de Recherches Mondial (_banlieue parisienne_), en 1987-1988, avec le Directeur Informatique, nous essayions de faire utiliser un logiciel de traitement de texte commun (_ l'poque WordPerfect ou Ventura_). Au Conseil d'Etablissement, nous avions des rlages (et rues dans les brancards) des syndicats d'ingnieurs, nous disant que ce n'tait pas le boulot des ingnieurs de taper sur un clavier, et des syndicats tout confondu nous disant que si, demain, le PDG pouvait lui-mme taper ses textes, on mettait les secrtaires au chmage... !!!!!!! 1 an de combat ...

Je sais, aujourdh'ui a vous parat aberrant, mais c'est l'histoire en France. De mme pour les mails, fax, etc etc...

Que ce soit sur les horaires souples, la journe continue (_"et nos 2 heures pour manger ?"_), ou autres, les syndicats et salaris ont t plus que frileux, quasi rtrogrades et ractionnaires...

----------


## BugFactory

Personnellement, je prfre travailler avec des gens qu'avec des adresses email.

----------


## Rakken

> Personnellement, je prfre travailler avec des gens qu'avec des adresses email.


Soit rassur, la plupart ont aussi des nicknames !

----------


## gmotw

Oula, lui il parle avec des adresses e-mails? 
"Salut machin@gmail.com, comment a va?
- Bah, pas fort depuis que bidule@yahoo.com sort avec chose@laposte.net."
a me rappelle une pub.  ::D:

----------


## MaliciaR

> Le rapport entre travail effectu et horaires effectues est trs mince, peut-tre mme inexistant. Quelques exemples:
> -> il a t maintes fois dmontr que moins on fais d'heures, plus on est efficace
> -> un employ peut trs bien faire 8h dans la journe et les passer  glandouiller sur internet (sur developpez.com par exemple  )
> -> parfois, on sera beaucoup plus efficace en ayant dormi quelques heures de plus, donc en arrivant en retard.
> etc.


Tu peux enlever le "peut-tre" de ta premire phrase  ::):  
Pour appuyer ce que tu dis l, on peut faire un tour du ct de la psycho ergonomique. En fait, de nombreuses tudes ont dmontr que le temps de repos est trs important : autrement dit, ce n'est pas parce qu'on passera 50h/semaine  bosser qu'on fera mieux si l'on bosse 35h en s'accordant des temps de pause et de sommeil corrects. La rigidit au niveau des horaires est parfaitement ridicule : si j'arrive  9h30, je suis moins efficace que si j'arrive  9h?  ::roll::  J'avais eu affaire  ce genre de pressions : je suis incapable d'arriver avant 10h, mais je suis plus active en aprs-midi et en dbut de soire. Donc, je veux bien arriver (difficilement  ::aie::  )  9h, mais c'est tant pis pour le patron qui manque de souplesse. L'argument qu'on m'avait oppos tait que je ne suivais pas la dynamique globale de l'quipe. Parfaitement falacieux sachant que je bossais seule sur mon projet. Passons  :;):  

Mais il y a un truc sur lequel j'aimerais bien avoir vos avis. Tout le monde parle de travail d'quipe, de collaboration, toussa. En revanche, je n'ai vu personne parler de concurrence. Est-ce qu'on va me dire que le fait de travailler  plusieurs n'est pas aussi pour introduire la concurrence entre les gens et tenter de cette manire  provoquer une mulation? Que pensez-vous de l'efficacit de la situation de concurrence?

----------


## souviron34

> Mais il y a un truc sur lequel j'aimerais bien avoir vos avis. Tout le monde parle de travail d'quipe, de collaboration, toussa. En revanche, je n'ai vu personne parler de concurrence. Est-ce qu'on va me dire que le fait de travailler  plusieurs n'est pas aussi pour introduire la concurrence entre les gens et tenter de cette manire  provoquer une mulation? Que pensez-vous de l'efficacit de la situation de concurrence?


je sais pas.. Faut pas non plus tomber dans la paranoia aigue ..

Je n'ai jamais vu  faire travailler  plusieurs pour faire de la "concurrence"..

Peut-tre d'autres ont d'autres expriences, mais a ne me semble pas la rgle (et pourtant j'en suis  13 ou 14 botes)..

----------


## MaliciaR

> je sais pas.. Faut pas non plus tomber dans la paranoia aigue ..
> 
> Je n'ai jamais vu  faire travailler  plusieurs pour faire de la "concurrence"..
> 
> Peut-tre d'autres ont d'autres expriences, mais a ne me semble pas la rgle (et pourtant j'en suis  13 ou 14 botes)..


Paranoĩa aige?  :8O:  C'est courant dans mon domaine, notamment en Amrique du Nord : tu mets plusieurs personnes sur le mme projet. Ils savent que celui qui y arrivera restera pour plus longtemps dans le labo/entreprise...

----------


## Aitone

> Je n'ai jamais vu  faire travailler  plusieurs pour faire de la "concurrence"..


Je pense que si et cela s'appelle le "Salari du mois".

On travaille (pas moi, je prend un exemple)  plusieurs sur un projet. Chacun a des tches bien prcises  raliser qu'il fera en collaboration avec d'autres. Tout le monde a un objectif individuel pour parvenir  un objectif collectif. Et dans tout a, on va lire le meilleur salari du mois : peut-tre une prime, la reconnaissance de la hirarchie, des salaris...
Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que certains ne vont pas tout faire pour tre lu "Salari du mois" en la jouant perso ?

----------


## souviron34

> Je pense que si et cela s'appelle le "Salari du mois".
> 
> On travaille (pas moi, je prend un exemple)  plusieurs sur un projet. Chacun a des tches bien prcises  raliser qu'il fera en collaboration avec d'autres. Tout le monde a un objectif individuel pour parvenir  un objectif collectif. Et dans tout a, on va lire le meilleur salari du mois : peut-tre une prime, la reconnaissance de la hirarchie, des salaris...
> Qu'est-ce qui nous dit que certains ne vont pas tout faire pour tre lu "Salari du mois" en la jouant perso ?


j'ai dj t dans des botes avec ce systme, et , si je suis l'exemple que tu donnes , _"Chacun a des tches bien prcises  raliser qu'il fera en collaboration avec d'autres. Tout le monde a un objectif individuel pour parvenir  un objectif collectif"_.  Or doncques o est le mal ???

Cela pousse chacun  se dpasser, pas  craser les autres (_puisqu'il y a dcoupage, personne ne peut faire le mme boulot que l'autre_). Chez nous (_et c'tait un centre de Recherches_), nous tions 150 employs. Tous les ans il y en avait entre 3 et 5 qui avaient des primes. So what ? L'anne suivante a pouvait tre toi...


Maintenant, pour *MaliciaR* , il est vrai que cela peut se passer en recherche, mais c'est pour une raison due  la recherche : la recherche tant intellectuelle (_mme si elle a des aspects pratiques_), et dans beaucoup de domaines n'tant pas solitaire mais ncessitant une quipe, il est plus rentable en temps et en possibilits d'avoir plusieurs quipes en parallle que une seule faisant plusieurs projets de suite : les ides ou "directions" sont "neuves" dans chaque quipe, ce qui ne serait pas le cas avec une seule. Donc , oui, en Recherche, il est _normal_ qu'il y aie plusieurs quipes en parallle sur le mme projet.

Tu as un peu l'inverse dans les labos industriels : une quipe fait plusieurs prototypes  partir d'une demande, parmi lesquels la Division Industrielle choisit le plus apte  tre industrialis..

----------


## MaliciaR

C'est marrant, mais des tudes faites en psycho ergonomique et cognitive montrent que la situation de concurrence mne  une baisse de capacits. Plus prcisment, nos processus cognitifs fonctionnent avec beaucoup plus d'heuristiques. La pression valuative est nfaste aussi... 
Je ne peux pas mettre des quotes de ces tudes : elles sont sous droits d'auteur  ::(:

----------


## Aitone

> Cela pousse chacun  se dpasser, pas  craser les autres (_puisqu'il y a dcoupage, personne ne peut faire le mme boulot que l'autre_). Chez nous (_et c'tait un centre de Recherches_), nous tions 150 employs. Tous les ans il y en avait entre 3 et 5 qui avaient des primes. So what ? L'anne suivante a pouvait tre toi...


Je pense que dans certains cas, si, cela peut pousser  craser les autres, ou plutt, mettre du temps  donner rponse aux autres, afin de diminuer leur chance d'tre le salari du mois. Ds lors o la concurrence entre jeu, c'est chacun pour soi

----------


## Vespasien

> Cela pousse chacun  se dpasser, pas  craser les autres (puisqu'il y a dcoupage, personne ne peut faire le mme boulot que l'autre). Chez nous (et c'tait un centre de Recherches), nous tions 150 employs. Tous les ans il y en avait entre 3 et 5 qui avaient des primes. So what ? L'anne suivante a pouvait tre toi...


Sans faire le mme boulot que l'autre, si le projet est l'assemblage des parties, tu peux:
- faire de la rtention d'informations
- de la dsinformation
- du sabotage

Un travail d'quipe doit avoir une rcompense d'quipe. Sinon, tu encourages le comportement individualiste et au final, inutile de construire une quipe.

Mais tu auras divis pour mieux rgner...

----------


## souviron34

Je vous trouve bien noirs...

Ou alors nous ne vivons pas dans le mme monde (_c'est bien possible, aprs tout_), ou bien je re-dis ce que j'ai dit plus haut : faut pas tre parano quand mme... 

Et au fait, le rapport avec le tltravail ?






> C'est marrant, mais des tudes faites en psycho ergonomique et cognitive montrent que la situation de concurrence mne  une baisse de capacits. Plus prcisment, nos processus cognitifs fonctionnent avec beaucoup plus d'heuristiques. La pression valuative est nfaste aussi...


Primo, les recherches "cognitives" sont , tu le verras au fur et  mesure de ta vie,  prendre avec quelques pincettes (_comme ergonomiques : les fameuses chaises d'ordi "ergonomiques" sont les pires siges lorsqu'on travaille longtemps, que ce soit pour les bras, les mains, le dos, etc.._) .
Secondo je vais me rpter, mais la solution  un problme de recherche vient souvent d'une ide (_comme son domaine l'indique_) que d'autres n'ont pas eu. Laisser donc la solution d'un problme  une seule quipe laisse la possibilit de ne jamais trouver de solutions. Ce qui ne veut pas dire qu'on en trouvera une avec plusieurs, mais qu'il y aura plusieurs angles d'attaque. (_et dans ton domaine, c'est rempli d'exemples : la fabrication d'un vaccin ou par exemple des tri-thrapies pour le Sida sortent en gnral par une quipe alors que plusieurs dans le monde travaillent sur le mme problme, parce que, bien que le problme soit le mme pour toutes, il se trouve que l'approche d'une quipe est meilleure que celle des autres, sans qu'on puisse dire  l'avance laquelle..._).

----------


## r0d

> Je vous trouve bien noirs...


Ben le truc c'est que quand on commence  s'intresser aux techniques de management, donc  diffrentes branches de la psycho et de l'conomie, je te promet que effectivement, a ne rend pas trs optimiste sur la nature humaine... enfin, pour ma part, sur la nature de certains humains...

----------


## MaliciaR

J'ai fait une boulette tout  l'heure : ce n'est pas la psycho ergonomique qui s'en occupe, mais la psycho sociale, cognitive et du dveloppement  ::oops::  
Le truc est que pour que ce soit un travail d'quipe = collaboration, il ne faut pas que les gens travaillent sur la mme source. A partir du moment o ce n'est pas le cas, mme si chacun fait une partie d'un projet, l'autre est peru comme une menace. Les capacits cognitives diminuent et l'efficacit aussi. Donc, la comptition n'a vraiment pas d'effets positifs sur l'efficacit du travail... En ce sens, il peut tre intressant de travailler  distance (de chez soi, par exemple).

Sinon, Souviron, on n'est pas noirs, mais on essaie de prendre plusieurs choses en compte. Et non, je ne prends pas avec des pincettes les rsultats d'tudes de ce genre. Je reste critique, mais ne les refuse pas pratiquement en bloc, un peu comme tu sembles le faire. Faut arrter de penser que ce ne sont pas des sciences...  :;):

----------


## hegros

> Ben le truc c'est que quand on commence  s'intresser aux techniques de management, donc  diffrentes branches de la psycho et de l'conomie, je te promet que effectivement, a ne rend pas trs optimiste sur la nature humaine... enfin, pour ma part, sur la nature de certains humains...


Oui mais attends la psycho en management elle s'arrte sur le dveloppement personnel et d'autres choses qui concerne la partie submerge de l'iceberg en la matire. Puis je dois avouer que comme dis souviron il faut prendre a psycho avec des pincettes, les manipulateurs savent trs bien en jouer (peut-tre ceux dont tu parles pour entretien le lien soumission/controle)


Pour les humains ce n'est pas une nouvelle nouvelle on le sait dja que cela va du pire au meilleur.

----------


## MaliciaR

> Primo, les recherches "cognitives" sont , tu le verras au fur et  mesure de ta vie,  prendre avec quelques pincettes


Au fur et  mesure de ma vie?  ::roll::  Qu'est-ce que l'ge a  voir ici? Ou tu vas jouer de l'argument "cart gnrationel" ? :8O: 






> Oui mais attends la psycho en management elle s'arrte sur le dveloppement personnel et d'autres choses qui concerne la partie submerge de l'iceberg en la matire.


Je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire...





> Puis je dois avouer que comme dis souviron il faut prendre a psycho avec des pincettes, les manipulateurs savent trs bien en jouer (peut-tre ceux dont tu parles pour entretien le lien soumission/controle)
> 
> 
> Pour les humains ce n'est pas une nouvelle nouvelle on le sait dja que cela va du pire au meilleur.


Oui, peut-tre parce que la moiti des tudiants allant en fac de psycho le font pour devenir DRH ensuite... Comment dtourner les outils d'une sciences pluri- et transdisciplinaire au profit du march. C'est parfaitement louable :beurk:

Sinon, les humains bien et mauvais... Je suis dsole, ce n'est pas une fatalit : la thorie de l'engagement et la dissonance cognitive l'expliquent on ne peut mieux.

----------


## hegros

> Je n'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire...


Plus simplement, le management ce n'est pas  de la psychologie vice-versa, il l'utilise  l'image des feeds-backs positifs, des entretiens de motivation...on parle plus de communication que de psychologie d'ailleurs ce mtiers est quasi inexistant dans le monde de l'entreprise.




> Oui, peut-tre parce que la moiti des tudiants allant en fac de psycho le font pour devenir DRH ensuite...


Que je sache les tudiants sont libres de choisir la discipline qu'ils veulent tudier, quel rapport avec le sujet ?





> Comment dtourner les outils d'une sciences pluri- et transdisciplinaire au profit du march. C'est parfaitement louable :beurk:



Ce n'est pas la seule science dont on connat ses effets nefastes lorsqu'elle est utiliser pour du vil profit, les sciences politiques en sont un exemple parfait  ::king:: 




> Sinon, les humains bien et mauvais... Je suis dsole, ce n'est pas une fatalit : la thorie de l'engagement et la dissonance cognitive l'expliquent on ne peut mieux.


C'est joli des modles mais  part  mettre en forme un problme ou une esquisse de solution ils ne traduisent pas toujours la ralit...

----------


## souviron34

> Ben le truc c'est que quand on commence  s'intresser aux techniques de management, donc  diffrentes branches de la psycho et de l'conomie, je te promet que effectivement, a ne rend pas trs optimiste sur la nature humaine... enfin, pour ma part, sur la nature de certains humains...


bah, ya pas que les techniques de management !!!

10 000 ans de guerres (_dont quelques centaines d'annes au nom d'un Dieu_), a te suffit pas ??  ::aie:: 





> Sinon, Souviron, on n'est pas noirs, mais on essaie de prendre plusieurs choses en compte. Et non, je ne prends pas avec des pincettes les rsultats d'tudes de ce genre. Je reste critique, mais ne les refuse pas pratiquement en bloc, un peu comme tu sembles le faire. Faut arrter de penser que ce ne sont pas des sciences...


je ne dis pas que ce ne sont pas des sciences, je dis que, justement, en tant que scientifique, je doute....

Et en particulier quand il s'agit de l'humain, dont on ne connat pas 80% du cerveau...

Et que d'autre part, les thories cognitives sont justement des plus discutes, alatoires, et dont les conclusions se contredisent...






> Au fur et  mesure de ma vie?  Qu'est-ce que l'ge a  voir ici? Ou tu vas jouer de l'argument "cart gnrationel" ?


Je dis juste qu'entre la fougue de la jeunesse ( ::D: ) o l'on croit  beaucoup de choses (philos ou thories) et la vie, qui fait que tu pondres (_par le frottement avec la ralit_), il se passe du temps... Que ce soit dans les rapports humains, les dfinitions de l'absolu, ou les thories... 

Et oui, il y a un certain "cart", car ce qu'on voit en Noir et Blanc  20 ans devient de plus en plus des nuances de gris au fur et  mesure de ta vie... Ce n'est (_malheureusement_  ::P: ) pas une attaque, mais une simple constatation.. Et c'est en particulier vrai pour tout ce qui touche  la "modlisation" ou "explication" du comportement humain...

_"Si jeunesse savait, si vieillesse pouvait"...._





> Oui, peut-tre parce que la moiti des tudiants allant en fac de psycho le font pour devenir DRH ensuite... Comment dtourner les outils d'une sciences pluri- et transdisciplinaire au profit du march. C'est parfaitement louable :beurk:


Welcome to the Great World of Humans !!!

Si il n'y avait que la psycho !! Mais la pharmacie et chimie (_gaz Sarin, MonteSanto, et autres_) , la mdecine (_eugnisme, slection de bbs, procration  60 ans, trafic d'organes..._), la physique (_bombes nuclaires, bombes  fragmentation, mines antipersonnels_),  l'histoire (_guerre psychologique_), la philosophie et les sciences cognitives (_brainwashing_), et j'en passe et des meilleures....






> Sinon, les humains bien et mauvais... Je suis dsole, ce n'est pas une fatalit : la thorie de l'engagement et la dissonance cognitive l'expliquent on ne peut mieux.


voir mon premier paragraphe et ci-dessus  ::aie:: 

Ce n'est pas une fatalit que les humains soient mauvais, mais a ne veut pas non plus dire qu'ils soient bons intrinsquement... Il y a toujours de tout, et il y aura toujours de tout... Rousseau et ses suivants pchaient par excs d'optimisme...





> Ce n'est pas la seule science dont on connat ses effets nefastes lorsqu'elle est utiliser pour du vil profit, les sciences politiques en sont un exemple parfait


Voir ci-dessus, encore une fois je dirais que "parfait" s'appliquerait plutt  d'autres exemples que "sciences politiques"  :;):

----------


## MaliciaR

> Plus simplement, le management ce n'est pas  de la psychologie vice-versa, il l'utilise  l'image des feeds-backs positifs, des entretiens de motivation...on parle plus de communication que de psychologie d'ailleurs ce mtiers est quasi inexistant dans le monde de l'entreprise.


Je ne comprends pas du tout comment tu es arriv  parler de feed-back positif ici  :8O:  De toute manire, je n'ai pas mieux compris ce que tu voulais dire que dans ton post prcdent...





> Que je sache les tudiants sont libres de choisir la discipline qu'ils veulent tudier, quel rapport avec le sujet ?


Ils sont libres, oui, surtout quand ils vont en cours de psycho pour apprendre comment manipuler les employs. Non, je ne suis pas parano, je l'ai entendu dire plus d'une fois. 
Le rapport tait direct dans le contexte et sans morceler mes phrases comme tu as fait  :;): 





> C'est joli des modles mais  part  mettre en forme un problme ou une esquisse de solution ils ne traduisent pas toujours la ralit...


Je n'ai parl de modles nulle part. Les choses dont j'ai parl sont des conclusions d'tudes faites sur le terrain. C'est trs diffrent de modle qui ne correspond pas  la ralit.





> je ne dis pas que ce ne sont pas des sciences, je dis que, justement, en tant que scientifique, je doute....
> 
> Et en particulier quand il s'agit de l'humain, dont on ne connat pas 80% du cerveau...
> 
> Et que d'autre part, les thories cognitives sont justement des plus discutes, alatoires, et dont les conclusions se contredisent...


Tu mlanges plusieurs choses. Primo, la psycho cognitive s'occupe  proposer des mcanismes du fonctionnement de la cognition, mmorisation, apprentissage, etc. La psycho sociale s'occupe  transposer ces modles aux relations sociales,  l'intraction entre diverses cognitions, si tu prfres. 
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ramnes immdiatement des lacunes dans les connaissances en neurobiologie. On peut estimer les interactions entre humains sans avoir connaissance de mcanismes super fins tels ceux-l. Et heureusement, d'ailleurs.
Enfin, en tant que scientifique que tu prtends tre, pourrais- tu m'expliquer comment tu proclames qu'une thorie est alatoire?  :8O:  Je ne comprends pas cette association d'ide. 





> Je dis juste qu'entre la fougue de la jeunesse () o l'on croit  beaucoup de choses (philos ou thories) et la vie, qui fait que tu pondres (_par le frottement avec la ralit_), il se passe du temps... Que ce soit dans les rapports humains, les dfinitions de l'absolu, ou les thories... 
> 
> Et oui, il y a un certain "cart", car ce qu'on voit en Noir et Blanc  20 ans devient de plus en plus des nuances de gris au fur et  mesure de ta vie... Ce n'est (_malheureusement_ ) pas une attaque, mais une simple constatation.. Et c'est en particulier vrai pour tout ce qui touche  la "modlisation" ou "explication" du comportement humain...


Je trouve ton argument intellectuellement malhonnte. Mme si tu ne le prsentes que comme une simple constatation. Quand je lis ce genre de choses, j'ai envie de te citer "Le temps des cerises" de Prvert. 
Je ne relve plus ce qui est dit l, mais le considre comme un norme biais d'argumentation.





> Ce n'est pas une fatalit que les humains soient mauvais, mais a ne veut pas non plus dire qu'ils soient bons intrinsquement... Il y a toujours de tout, et il y aura toujours de tout... Rousseau et ses suivants pchaient par excs d'optimisme...


Dsole, mais a s'appelle de la misantropie. C'est laid, c'est illogique et c'est inhumain.


Vu comment c'est parti, je n'ai plus aucune envie d'intervenir. Par consquent, je me retire de la discussion.
Bonne continuation.

----------


## hegros

::roll:: 


> Ils sont libres, oui, surtout quand ils vont en cours de psycho pour apprendre comment manipuler les employs. Non, je ne suis pas parano, je l'ai entendu dire plus d'une fois. 
> Le rapport tait direct dans le contexte et sans morceler mes phrases comme tu as fait


A priori nous ne sommes pas dans la mme longueur d'onde. Tu nous parles d'tudiants en psychologie mais est-ce qu'ils sont concerns par l'entreprise, l'nergie ou l'cologie ?  Le tltravail ? 




> Je n'ai parl de modles nulle part. Les choses dont j'ai parl sont des conclusions d'tudes faites sur le terrain. C'est trs diffrent de modle qui ne correspond pas  la ralit.


modle ou thorie bon tu pinailles. Pour l'enqute tu as un lien qui explique un peu tout cela ?
 ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

> modle ou thorie bon tu pinailles. Pour l'enqute tu as un lien qui explique un peu tout cela ?


c'est pareil. L elle parle d'exprience, donc de pratique et thorie!=pratique

----------


## souviron34

> Tu mlanges plusieurs choses. Primo, la psycho cognitive s'occupe  proposer des mcanismes du fonctionnement de la cognition, mmorisation, apprentissage, etc. La psycho sociale s'occupe  transposer ces modles aux relations sociales,  l'intraction entre diverses cognitions, si tu prfres. 
> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu ramnes immdiatement des lacunes dans les connaissances en neurobiologie. On peut estimer les interactions entre humains sans avoir connaissance de mcanismes super fins tels ceux-l. Et heureusement, d'ailleurs.
> Enfin, en tant que scientifique que tu prtends tre, pourrais- tu m'expliquer comment tu proclames qu'une thorie est alatoire?  Je ne comprends pas cette association d'ide.


Alatoire est peut-tre mal choisi comme terme, disons plutt "vaporeuse", ou "phmre", et ce n'est pas limit  la psycho. C'est pareil en cosmologie (mon domaine d'origine), en physique, en maths...

250 ans pour dmontrer le Thorme de Fermat, a en fait pas mal, des "thories"..

3 grands modles d'univers indcidables c'est pas mal non plus. De mme que 350 scnarios pour aboutir au Big Bang...

Donc arrtes de le prendre pour toi.. 

Je dis juste qu'une thorie est ce qu'elle est : une thorie... Qui peut tre valide longtemps (_la mcanique classique a t valide au  minimum 350 ans_), ou phmre (_la thorie des photons fatigus de J.C Pecker en Astronomie n'a dur que 3 ans_).

Et dans le domaine cognitif et psycho et social, c'est kif-kif, c'est tout...


Quant  la bio, je ne la citais que pour rpondre  ta question sur "la saloperie" de la concurrence..






> Dsole, mais a s'appelle de la misantropie. C'est laid, c'est illogique et c'est inhumain.
> 
> 
> Vu comment c'est parti, je n'ai plus aucune envie d'intervenir. Par consquent, je me retire de la discussion.
> Bonne continuation.


 :8O:   je ne comprend pas ce qui bloque !! franchement...

C'est toi qui me semble intolrante, l.. et qui parle en termes absolus (_ce qui est non scientifique_) :




> Sinon, les humains bien et mauvais... Je suis dsole, ce n'est pas une fatalit : la thorie de l'engagement et la dissonance cognitive l'expliquent on ne peut mieux


Admet que 1) l'on ne soit pas d'accord avec toi, et que 2) 300 000 ans d'histoire de l'Humanit n'abondent pas dans ton sens...

Que tu y croies, tant mieux pour toi. Maintenant, ne vient pas affirmer a comme une vrit scientifique...



Mais encore une fois, quel est le rapport avec le tltravail ???

----------


## MaliciaR

> je ne comprend pas ce qui bloque !! franchement...
> 
> C'est toi qui me semble intolrante, l.. et qui parle en termes absolus (_ce qui est non scientifique_) :
> 
> 
> 
> Admet que 1) l'on ne soit pas d'accord avec toi, et que 2) 300 000 ans d'histoire de l'Humanit n'abondent pas dans ton sens...
> 
> Que tu y croies, tant mieux pour toi. Maintenant, ne vient pas affirmer a comme une vrit scientifique...
> ...


J'ai dit que je quittais la discussion : est-ce ncessaire de me provoquer de revenir? 
Je ne suis pas intolrante. Je dis juste que les amalgames faits ici ne me donnent pas envie d'argumenter plus loin. Pourtant, tu commences  me connatre un peu, Souviron, ainsi que les autres membres lisant les topics de la Taverne, et tu as bien d voir combien peut tre bas mon seuil de tolrance. C'est plutt toi (et hegros) qui ne me permets(-ttez) pas de me retirer sous des prtextes que je suis intolrante...
Primo, je trouve certains arguments malhonntes. Expliqu plus haut pourquoi. 
Secundo, vous trouvez que je fais du hors-sujet. Tandis que j'ai mentionn quelque part un dbut d'opinion...
Alors,  quoi bon me provoquer de revenir?


Bonne continuation.

----------


## souviron34

je re-cite donc juste ce qui avait provoqu le dpart :




> Tu peux enlever le "peut-tre" de ta premire phrase  
> Pour appuyer ce que tu dis l, on peut faire un tour du ct de la psycho ergonomique. En fait, de nombreuses tudes ont dmontr que le temps de repos est trs important : autrement dit, ce n'est pas parce qu'on passera 50h/semaine  bosser qu'on fera mieux si l'on bosse 35h en s'accordant des temps de pause et de sommeil corrects. La rigidit au niveau des horaires est parfaitement ridicule : si j'arrive  9h30, je suis moins efficace que si j'arrive  9h?  J'avais eu affaire  ce genre de pressions : je suis incapable d'arriver avant 10h, mais je suis plus active en aprs-midi et en dbut de soire. Donc, je veux bien arriver (difficilement  )  9h, mais c'est tant pis pour le patron qui manque de souplesse. L'argument qu'on m'avait oppos tait que je ne suivais pas la dynamique globale de l'quipe. Parfaitement falacieux sachant que je bossais seule sur mon projet. Passons


 ::king::  entirement d'accord avec toi..





> Mais il y a un truc sur lequel j'aimerais bien avoir vos avis. Tout le monde parle de travail d'quipe, de collaboration, toussa. En revanche, je n'ai vu personne parler de concurrence. Est-ce qu'on va me dire que le fait de travailler  plusieurs n'est pas aussi pour introduire la concurrence entre les gens et tenter de cette manire  provoquer une mulation? Que pensez-vous de l'efficacit de la situation de concurrence?


l je donne un avis




> Paranoĩa aige?  C'est courant dans mon domaine, notamment en Amrique du Nord : tu mets plusieurs personnes sur le mme projet. *Ils savent que celui qui y arrivera restera pour plus longtemps dans le labo/entreprise*...


dj l tu te mets dans la suppose stratgie des dirigeants... 

Ensuite je donne des exemples de ce que j'ai vu en recherche, qui me semblent parfaitement justifs et adapts, et pour lesquels la "mise en concurrence" n'a dans aucun cas le but de "savoir qui restera le plus longtemps"..





> C'est marrant, mais des tudes faites en psycho ergonomique et cognitive montrent que la situation de concurrence mne  une baisse de capacits. Plus prcisment, nos processus cognitifs fonctionnent avec beaucoup plus d'heuristiques. La pression valuative est nfaste aussi...


Et l tu pars sur un problme de "concurrence" et de thorie de la concurrence.. 




Je trouve juste que _tu demandes_ des avis, et que quand on t'en donne un, tu le refuses, en ne le rfutant que par la citation d'une thorie...


Pourquoi ne pas rpondre sur les contre-exemples que j'ai donns ? Est-ce faux ? 

Ce ne peut pas tre un dbat si tu demandes des avis et nglige de rpondre aux arguments...

 ::D:

----------


## hegros

> Et dans le domaine cognitif et psycho et social, c'est kif-kif, c'est tout...


+1000. 

MaliciaR pour quelqu'un qui connat la psycho et la cognitif je te trouve relativement rapide  contrarier, pourtant on a vu des changes beaucoup plus houleux et loufoque sur la taverne.


On a entendu je pense ton opinion sur les styles de managements et les effets psychos qui ont t observs.

Il existe diffrents style de management (peut-tre une dizaine) et je ne pense pas que tout les styles soient concerns par l'tude dont tu veuilles nous faire part

----------


## Rakken

> Ce n'est pas une fatalit que les humains soient mauvais, mais a ne veut pas non plus dire qu'ils soient bons intrinsquement... Il y a toujours de tout, et il y aura toujours de tout... Rousseau et ses suivants pchaient par excs d'optimisme...


Je ne pense pas que qui que ce soit soit "mauvais". Il y a des gens qui ne se comprennent pas, des gens goistes, des gens mal instruit (ou convaincu de la vracit d'ide absurde), tous a  foison. 
Je dirai mme que tout le monde est sur tel ou tel sujet dans toutes les catgories. 

Bref, ceci n'avait aucun rapport avec le tltravail. 

Pour revenir  la question initiale de MaliciaR sur la concurence, c'est quelque chose que je vis trs peu. Des quipes sont montes pour raliser des projets, chacun a ses taches, dispatches par un chef de projet et soit le projet abouti, soit ca foire, mais c'est en commun. 
D'experience, j'ai observ que chercher les solutions plutot que les coupables donne un rendement et une efficacit nettement suprieur. 
Bref la concurence au sein mme d'une quipe, je n'ai quasiment jamais vu, mais c'est possiblement un phnomne trs lis au domaine de projet informatique pur.

----------


## r0d

> Pour revenir  la question initiale de MaliciaR sur la concurence, c'est quelque chose que je vis trs peu. Des quipes sont montes pour raliser des projets, chacun a ses taches, dispatches par un chef de projet et soit le projet abouti, soit ca foire, mais c'est en commun. 
> D'experience, j'ai observ que chercher les solutions plutot que les coupables donne un rendement et une efficacit nettement suprieur. 
> Bref la concurence au sein mme d'une quipe, je n'ai quasiment jamais vu, mais c'est possiblement un phnomne trs lis au domaine de projet informatique pur.


Sur la concurence au sein d'un mme quipe, MaliciaR parlait du domaine de la recherche. Domaine que je ne connais pas donc je ne peux pas en parler.

En revanche, j'ai dj rencontr a dans le developpement. Une paire de fois. Les deux fois, c'tait dans des grosses entreprises, qui peuvent se permettre un peu de "gaspillage", et qui faisaient a pour tester des dveloppeurs. Mais c'est sr que c'est extrmement marginal.

----------


## hegros

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tltravail

Puisque dans wikipdia l'association tltravail/domicile est vite tomb, intressons nous y en 1 seconde.

Dans un projet de dveloppement SI, tl donne une dimension de distance  comme tlcommande ou tlvision, je recherche donc  rpondre  la question o ? doivent tre les personnes qui interviennent dans un projet

1-Etude pralable : l o se trouve le march du client  priori
2-Etude detaillee : l o il y a des logiciels de conception  priori
3-Programmation/Mise en oeuvre: l o il y a des ordinateurs  priori
4-Installation : chez le client  priori


Et l'entreprise alors c'est o ? Partout  la fois ! 

Imaginez une grosse socit de service en ingnierie informatique elle a besoin de beaucoup d'nergie pour accueillir tout ce monde. En dehors des activits de communication (1/3)les informaticiens la charge c'est 50% de dveloppement, 30% de conception  priori 

donc  priori les couts engendrs par le fait d'quiper ces manchots d'informaticien avec des ordinateurs et logiciels cela est vite rentabilis sur la facture de consommation de l'entreprise cette fois.

----------

